# Songs that relate to humanity



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The song "Sunshine" by Johnathan Edwards 
Tennessee Ernie Ford "Sixteen Tons


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Songs that relate to humanity?

Ooookayyy... you asked for it....











:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Barry McGuire "eve of destruction " 
Bob Dylan, Peter, Paul and Mary. "Blowin in the wind" 
Bob Dylan "times are changing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome avinor


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

John Lennon “Imagine”


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks.

More about the human condition...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Simon and Garfunkel “sounds of silence


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Best version...


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's yin for us newbies!

'Dont Give Up! '

Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Love and humanity.... (please excuse the Pakistani accent) :drinkup:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Being from the East, I don't mind a bit of religion now and then.... Humanity is all about love, war, discovery and religion:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Humanity, War and Fate... music by Russian Army sung inside a nuclear missile silo:






I would've made it the Slingshot Forum anthem. I mean it's Fate if that theraband breaks and snaps back into your face, what?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Lately this one has been on my mind:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Casting crowns is awesome


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The worst of humanity...






Someone told me Americans sing THIS at weddings?

Is that a good idea???


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Buffalo spring field “ Stop children what’s that sound”


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Loneliness....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Best loneliness song...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Messing with people who can turn you into a pretzel. Never a good idea.






Another fine choice for Slingshot Forum anthem.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Humanity's fighting spirit:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

There is a Champ in all of us... you just need to look hard enough:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Avinor you brought back a memory from when we heard the song Sukiyaki when we were in school. Thank You


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome. I like oldie music.

I'm a Brylcreem and Old Spice kinda guy... old school.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Heilung,the whole first album  ancient germanic/nordic/folk songs


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

heres the album cover,sorry


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel this one should be an anthem LETS WORK TOGETHER. By Canned Heat


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Where Have All The Flowers Gone. Kingston Trio


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Soldiers... best of humanity. Terrorists... opposite of humanity.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

He ain’t heavy he’s my brother “I like the Hollies version the best


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Turn turn turn performed by the. Byrds


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Ah... the Forrest Gump song....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Cycle of life...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tag I know every song you listed! How about Bob D's I ain't going to work on Maggies farm no more. Or the Mamas & Poppas "california dreaming"?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here it is choreographed with a video of patriots standing up to terrorists .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

SJAaz my wife and I will be married 48 years this November, so we are close in age.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s a great one


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tag said:


> Simon and Garfunkel "sounds of silence


One of my all time favs !

I also love the more recent version done of this one by Disturbed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

John Denver " Take Me Home,Country Roads "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Hank Williams Junior, " Country Boy Can Survive "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Best version of Country Roads...






Just kidding.... this is the best one:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Larger than Life ... Pakistani version (way better than the original).


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

There are those songs that connect with you when you hear the lyrics. And when the music is good it really makes it special to you.

Here's one of my favorites, Hank Williams' Lost Highway


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Another Slingshot anthem candidate.... "And you may ask yourself.. How did I get here.. and you may ask yourself... My God what have I done???"


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Hope....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Story of humanity...


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Billy joel, borderline
Or
Twisted sister, we ain't gonna take it
Both feel appropriate today, but maybe I'm just in a mood.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe (live) at Monterey 1967

Playing a Fender Stratocaster behind the head and with the teeth.






Creedance Clearwater Revival - Born on the Bayou






Don Gibson - Sea of Heartbreak






Slim dusty - looking forward looking back


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

We didn't start the fire... at least I'm sure I didn't.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent choices Void


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What’s going on by Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Peace train by Cat Stevens


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Peoples got to be free. Young Rascals


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

People got to be free


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

It's a nice feeling when you wake up one fine morning and decide go by another name...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Being late for dinner is a good thing.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tag said:


> SJAaz my wife and I will be married 48 years this November, so we are close in age.


yes you are.. Hang on to each other!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve Goodman singing “The City Of New Orleans” Arlo Guthrie made it popular, but Steve Goodman write it.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

P.Konrad said:


> Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe (live) at Monterey 1967
> 
> Playing a Fender Stratocaster behind the head and with the teeth.
> 
> ...


CCR and Don Gibson...Alright! How about Geo. Jones "He stopped loving her today"


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What the fox say by Yvlis. Extremely catchy fun song, over 9 million YouTube. Views. I had to search for a meaning behind the lyrics. If what I found is true it definitely deserves its place here. I read that the meaning behind this song is, why can’t we all learn to get along no matter who and where we live.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

You are yet to have your finest hour...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Who doesn't need some help now and then?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good ones


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Baba Yetu... (Lord's Prayer in Swahili)... also made famous from the Civilization series of games... something we all grew up playing. At least I did. Taught you more than the idiot school history lessons....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Best of humanity (I wish!)...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

War by Edwin Star


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

"16 Tons" by Tennese Ernie Ford


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

That's brilliant... I've heard this one here and there before. Didn't know what it was called.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

“Stick that in your country song” by Eric Church


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Not bad at all...






I have never traveled out of Pakistan so I don't know... but it looks like Americans love trucks. I have also sworn to only drive large diesel jeeps. Had it with tiny cars...






BTW is it just me or does this guy look like that nice gentleman who cuts cards and lights matchsticks on fire with his neat slingshots?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

99 red balloons by Nena


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Watching a flick last night and the background song was "born in the bayou" by CCR ... Cool.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

My uncle was in the region at that time... British Indian Army. Japs almost nailed him twice. :neener:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Strudel anyone?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Saddest war music from the saddest war movie:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

And the theme music from the best war movie ever made:


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Vanilla Fudge: You Keep me hangin on






Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings






Four Tops - Reach Out (I'll Be There) (1967)






the animals - we gotta get out of this place






Peter Green and Fleetwoodmac - rattlesnake shake


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Tag said:


> What the fox say by Yvlis. Extremely catchy fun song, over 9 million YouTube. Views. I had to search for a meaning behind the lyrics. If what I found is true it definitely deserves its place here. I read that the meaning behind this song is, why can't we all learn to get along no matter who and where we live.







The deeper meaning is escaping me at the moment. But yes... quite catchy.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

The meaning of it avinor I think Is "EMPTY VESSELS MAKE THE MOST NOISE",

The one that started it for me jimi hendrix all along the watchtower . One hundred and fifty nine million views


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

P.Konrad said:


> The meaning of it avinor I think Is "EMPTY VESSELS MAKE THE MOST NOISE",


Eh?

I guess that makes sense....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice religious song from one of the best movies ever:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

*99 Names*. (religious, sufi, islamic)






*"Allah has ninety-nine names, one hundred less one; whoever learns them will enter Paradise."*

"God" is not a name. Saying "Please Gawd gimme a million bucks" is the same as "Please 'Hey You' gimme a million bucks".

Don't know about you, but if anyone asks me for a favor by calling me "Hey you"... the results will be less than desirable. A prayer is more effective if you take the proper name in that prayer.

For example there is one name that means "The fashioner of things".... I take THAT name before I make a gun ... or a slingshot. Having luck on your side is always useful.

Legend is, Allah gave Jesus more than a thousand names (for the rest of us, it's only 99 plus Allah)... one of those names was used only when Jesus raised the dead or healed someone. We will never know what that was. The TV preachers who pretend to heal people don't know that name either..... (just sayin')


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

World Party - Ship of Fools


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

SUNRISE SUNSET


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Bing Crosby oh holy night


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

frank sinatra strangers in the night (remastered 2008)


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Wilhelm Richard Wagner-Flight of the Valkyries


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The wife and I were thinking of our dog Otis last night, we lost him this spring.....


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Bryant%20Oden%20If%20Our%20Love%20Was%20an%20Outhouse. 
If our love was an outhouse

I can only imagine a couple married 47 years and the husband saying honey they are playing our song.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Can you feel the love tonight. Sir Elton John


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

He’s got the whole world in his hands. Laurie London sang. I remember this song like it was yesterday. In my day we listened to a radio station picked by my parents, so these songs bring back memories.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Anything Mel Carter sings


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

BILLY DON’T BE A HERO by Paper Lace


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Friends in low places. By GarthBrooks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fortunate Son Credance Clearwater revival


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I the year 2525. Zager and Evans


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Used that in one of our own videos long ago.... brilliant song. Thanks for reminding....


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Buffalo Springfield - Expecting to fly(Original Vid)


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Screamin Jay Hawkins - I put a spell on you


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Bob Seger - Still The Same


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Abraham, Martin and John. Dion


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Cats in the cradle. Harry Chapin


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Walk a mile in my shoes. Elvis Presley


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If I had a hammer by written by Pete Seeger my favorite rendition Peter Paul and Mary


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Chain Gang written and sang by Sam Cooke


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What a wonderful world. Louis Armstrong


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Imagine. John Lennon


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s the best dog ever


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Song


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

Mega Death: Count down to Extinction.

Sixx A.M.: Life is Beautiful.

R.E.M.: It's the end of the world as we know it.

The Offspring: Come out and Play.

Queensrych: Empire.

Dire Straits: Money for nothing.

To name a few

And yes I listen to Rock -n- Roll & Heavy Metal.. Well Pretty much anything but Rap..


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

..and a few from my coronavirus playlist

Touch Me I'm Sick - Mudhoney

Surprise! You're Dead! - Faith No More

Somebody Get Me a Doctor - Van Halen

Sick, Sick, Sick - Queens of the Stone Age

Stay Away - Nirvana

(Don't Fear) the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Two idiot Pakistanis going through culture shock in Vegas.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Let’s work together. Canned Heat


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

And even more..

Pink Floyd: Time

Mega Death: Peace Sells

Styx: Too Much Time On My Hands

Paul Simon: Slip Slidin' Away

Judas Priest: Breaking the Law, You got Another thing Coming

Humble Pie: 30 Days In The Hole

Slayer: Expendable Youth, Mandatory Suicide, Behind The Crocked Cross

Police: Don't Stand So Close To Me

Ozzy: Suicide Solution, See You On The Other Side

Iron Maiden: Wasted Years

Kansas: Dust In The Wind

Cheech & Chong: Ear Ache My Eye

Queensryche: Revolution Calling

I have plenty more


----------



## Buckolieo (Jul 29, 2020)

I can't believe I forgot this one

Ozzy: Revelation (Mother Earth)


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Rascals People got be free


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Enter the sandman Metallica


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Aerosmith - Janie's Got A Gun (Official Music Video)


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Abba - Dancing Queen (Official Video)


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Queen - We Are The Champions (Official Video)


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

An one of my Favourites

Bobby Pickett "Monster Mash"


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Johnny Cash - Hurt (Official Music Video)


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

randy_dandy_o For all Those lonely ships out there on that big dark ocean.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Cream Born Under A Bad Sign


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Alice Cooper - I'm Eighteen, for all those nice people who like to get boy's to do their dirty work.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Four Tops - Reach Out (I'll Be There)


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Robert Johnson- Crossroad


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Jack Bruce - First Time I Met The Blues, some time life is just s#@t and you need to deal with it. chin up people, your not the only one.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Ghost Riders in the Sky - Johnny Cash - Full Song






Thank's Tag, Take it easy mate.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train (Official Video) For all the lost souls found by their Creator. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Vera Lynn - We'll Meet Again


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

One of the sweetest voices I have ever heard,

Joan Baez and Earl Scruggs

1972 - LOVE IS JUST A FOUR LETTER WORD


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Van Morrison - It's all over now (baby blue)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Konrad said:


> Screamin Jay Hawkins - I put a spell on you


Now that was strange!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Fifty ways to leave you lover.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Cats in the cradle. Harry Chapin


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Duane Eddy Peter Gunn, I guess all songs relate to humanity. Cruising and chasing women.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Roy Buchanan- Green Onions


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

FRANK ZAPPA - muffin man - Live 1977


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

T Bone Walker - Call It Stormy Monday


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Guitar Slim "The Things That I Used to Do"


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Buddy Guy - Five Long Years






The guy who Jimi Hendrix got so much from.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Still Got The Blues Gary Moore


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Gary Moore - As The Years Go Passing By






Sorry I got a little carried away. In a former life this was just the tip of the ice burg of my music. I could play music for 3-4 days without repeating myself. I will leave it there Thank you Tag.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those are legends of the music world.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Devil went down to Georgia. Charlie Daniels


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------

